# Meilleur NAS compatible Time Machine?



## Ashram60 (9 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Comme dit dans la question je cherche un NAS pour mon MBP. Alors bien sûr il y aurait Time Capsule, mais je n'ai pas retenu ce choix pour trois raisons:

1. Le prix, très cher pour ce que c'est
2. La fiabilité. Dans mon entourage ils on tous lâché après 1 an 1/2 - 2 ans
3. Ne fait pas RAID 1, ce qui en fait un "bête" HDD externe, sans fil certes

Donc je me dirige vers un NAS, mais qui devrait avoir ces critères:

- Compatible Time Machine Forcément

- Partitionnable si possible pour y mettre autre chose que du Time Machine

- Compatible Mac/PC, afin de pouvoir y mettre ma sauvegarde TM, mais également des dossiers venant de P.C.

- Raid 1, afin d'avoir la copie de la copie en temps réel, parce qu'un disque dur lâche toujours.

- Chauffe peu et silencieux si possible (placé dans une chambre) même si je ne compte le faire tourner que pour sauvegarder, il n'a pas vocation à tourner H24.

Voilà pour le reste client bitorrent machin truc je m'en tape, je veux juste qu'il fasse ce que j'ai décrit ci-dessus, mais qu'il le fasse bien. Avez-vous des modèles à me conseiller, des modèles que vous utilisez et dont vous êtes satisfaits?

Je vous remercie d'avance :jap:


----------



## Alycastre (9 Juin 2011)

Synology ....


----------



## Giulietta26 (9 Juin 2011)

Toute la famille des Synology DS211, jettes un zoeil sur Macway  , moi je me tate pour le 211+ pouvant prendre 2x3To, de surcroît des fonctionnalités Media non négligeable, une interface complète et facile, bref que du bonheur.


----------



## Ashram60 (9 Juin 2011)

Merci les gars. Tous les Synology sont compatibles Time Machine?


----------



## Giulietta26 (9 Juin 2011)

http://www.synology.com/support/faq_show.php?q_id=352&lang=fre


----------



## Ashram60 (9 Juin 2011)

Giulietta26 a dit:


> http://www.synology.com/support/faq_show.php?q_id=352&lang=fre



Parfait un grand merci!


----------



## Taum (10 Juin 2011)

Exactement ce que je cherchais aussi, merci 

Une question que je me pose aussi : Est ce que je peux utiliser un synology comme un simple DD et le relier au port USB de mon lecteur DVD pour profiter des films et de la musique qui seront sur ma partition FAT ?

Le tout en sauvegardant sur ma partition HFS.


----------



## stéphane33 (10 Juin 2011)

Taum a dit:


> Exactement ce que je cherchais aussi, merci
> 
> Une question que je me pose aussi : Est ce que je peux utiliser un synology comme un simple DD et le relier au port USB de mon lecteur DVD pour profiter des films et de la musique qui seront sur ma partition FAT ?
> 
> Le tout en sauvegardant sur ma partition HFS.



En reliant une tv ou lecteur DVD au réseau oui


----------



## Taum (10 Juin 2011)

stéphane33 a dit:


> En reliant une tv ou lecteur DVD au réseau oui



Et en reliant directement le NAS au lecteur par de l'USB ?


----------



## stéphane33 (11 Juin 2011)

Taum a dit:


> Et en reliant directement le NAS au lecteur par de l'USB ?



L'usb du nas en général est fait pour y charger des fichiers directement.


----------



## Giulietta26 (12 Juin 2011)

Y a aussi ce forum dédié avec des gens calés sur le sujet  :
http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2011)

Lokan a fait le test du* NAS Synology DS410j*


----------



## iPeP (16 Juin 2011)

stéphane33 a dit:


> En reliant une tv ou lecteur DVD au réseau oui



 en fait ... non. Le port USB n'est utilisable que mode "maître", tu peux y connecter un disque externe ou une clé USB mais pas un mac ou une télé. Les NAS Synology nécessitent de passer par le réseau pour y accéder. 

Par contre, ils sont équipés de serveurs multimédia et donc visibles par une télé qui sait se connecter sur ton réseau.


----------

